# Which is best waterproof sealer only not adhesive



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All,

We have an old motorhome and just want to clear away the old sealer and apply a new one.
I have seen a lot of entries about sikaflex being both a sealer and adhesive.
But i want the sealer only one, can someone give me the product numbers to search for, or an ebay link or two?

Many thanks
Sharon


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi by the nature of how sealer dries it acts as adhesive too, work in motortrade and dont know of one that does not bond too, sikkaflex is the brand leader mainly because of its bonding properties, a lesser sealer will still seal but may not bond as well, what application do you need it for?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sikaflex by far the best
dave P


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Open this:-

Fixings and sealants from Caktanks <<<


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For sealing plastic vents (PVC, Polycarbonate, PET etc) to non plastic services (painted metal, GRP ) a non-setting mastic is often best.


----------

